# Lars F.´s Picture Thread



## Lars F. (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are some of our spiders. I hope you like the pics! 

_Avicularia versicolor_ male






_Avicularia versicolor_ Sling






_Avicularia fasciculata_ female






_Avicularia braunshauseni_ sub.male






_Avicularia avicularia_ female






_Iridopelma spec._ female






_Poecilotheria miranda_ female






_Poecilotheria rufilata_ Sling






_Lampropelma violaceopes_ female






_Cyriocosmus elegans_ female






Best regards,
Lars


----------



## Beardo (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice pics! You have some gorgeous spiders.


----------



## gvfarns (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are lovely spiders and your camera work is outstanding.


----------



## Boanerges (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice pics!!!


----------



## tarantulaholic (Feb 25, 2009)

very nice, that miranda looks sick!!:clap:


----------



## Lars F. (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello,

thanx for your answers! 



> and your camera work is outstanding


Thanx, not good enough but I try my best! 



> that miranda looks sick!!


No, she´s a sunshine!  

Best regards,
Lars


----------



## Lars F. (Feb 26, 2009)

Some new....

_Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_ female






_Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_ sling






Open nest of Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus with slings






_Lampropelma violaceopes_ sling






_Psalmopoeus reduncus_ sling






_Poecilotheria metallica_ juv.female






_Avicularia cf.purpurea_ sub.male






I hope you like the pics!
Best regards,

Lars


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 26, 2009)

You have a wonderful collection of species.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 26, 2009)

where do you guys get these leaves?? are they in your enclosures or what?


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 26, 2009)

Mvskokee said:


> where do you guys get these leaves?? are they in your enclosures or what?


looks like a house plant 'Peace Lily' (Spathiphyllum)


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*Fantastic collection you have! Lots of really awesome species *


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmm... Your`s Iridopelma spec. female is not to same Avicularia gamba?


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful spiders, and pics.


----------



## Lars F. (May 7, 2010)

Sorry for the long break!:worship:

@Mvskokee  	 
-where do you guys get these leaves?? are they in your enclosures or what?
It´s a plant at my window!

@Anastasia  	
-looks like a house plant 'Peace Lily' (Spathiphyllum)
Yes, thats right! Good eye!

@TiogaWhiteTiger  	 
-Hmm... Your`s Iridopelma spec. female is not to same Avicularia gamba?
Also a good eye but it´s Avicularia sooretama. I will post here a pic of amarture male at the next time...very beautiful tot. Also some other spiders.

Best regards,
Lars


----------



## ocean/blue (May 8, 2010)

That P.miranda is stunning:worship:, How big is your female L.violaceopes?


----------



## Lars F. (May 8, 2010)

Yes, the miranda female is really nice one! 
The L.violaceopes is really big (bigger than my large P.rufilata female)!! I´ve dont mess the legspann but it´s over 20 cm.


----------



## fartkowski (May 8, 2010)

Very nice collection.
Amazing shots as well


----------



## ocean/blue (May 8, 2010)

Wow, she's big. Are you going to breed her?


----------



## Lars F. (May 8, 2010)

I´ve breed with her for around two years. I will try it anytime again.


----------

